# Brake upgrade questions



## 66scoop (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi enthusiasts,:
Looking to upgrade to disc brakes on my '66 GTO. Many of the kits I've looked at offer a 2" drop. I do not like the rake look, (I prefer the front to be higher than the rear) so is there a reason why you would use the drop kit? Also, a change to 15" wheels and tires seem to be required to clear the calipers YES/NO ? and one last question, is there one manufacturer preferred over others? :confused Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This topic has been addressed a ton of times here. People like the drop because they like the look and potential of better handling. I personally don't care for dropped front ends. BTDT. I personally recommend installing the front disc brake set-up from a '69-'72 GM A body car. It's a straight bolt in, high quality, won't change the alignment angles, and is cheap. Did a '65 GTO years back and the total cost was $90, using salvage yard parts off of an Olds Cutlass.


----------

